# Drug Bag/Box



## Medic2891 (Jan 5, 2009)

I am on my department's inventory committee and am looking at downsizing from our current bag to something much lighter and more manageable, but carries the same amount of items.  I would like to know what you are all carrying.  Thanks for the input.


----------



## redcrossemt (Jan 5, 2009)

We carry tackle boxes. They're great as seating devices, protect our drugs, and hold a lot. I don't like them.

I highly recommend Pacific Emergency Products... Check out their soft and semi-rigid bags here: http://www.pacsafety.com/products/ems_supply.htm


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 5, 2009)

this ought to get you started:

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=6571

normally id hammer you relentlessly for not searching, but thats a pretty obscure title so its not likely you would have found it; so this is your free pass.


----------



## ErinCooley (Jan 5, 2009)

I can't help you out.. I think our service went for the biggest, most awkard to carry jump bags ever invented


----------



## boingo (Jan 5, 2009)

Pelican 1520's for the drug box, I don't know what you are looking to carry.  We have a smaller locked box mounted inside to secure controlled drugs, seems to work pretty well.


----------



## Medic2891 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for not hammering me.  I normally do try to search, but was in a rush, and not thinking clearly.  Anyway, thanks for the info guys.  I am working off of a copy of a Plano 6103 or 6233 not sure which, and I am looking for other options.  I know there are a lot out there, and thought I could get some ideas here, which I have.  Thanks again.


----------



## boingo (Jan 7, 2009)

Look at the pelican boxes, they are bomb proof.  We have a clear plastic insert that sticks to the inside of the cover, has an inner and outer sleeve with pockets for smaller meds, vials/ampules, syringes, etc... I don't know if the inserts are made by Pelican, but they probably are, when I get a chance I'll ask.


----------



## Medic2891 (Jan 9, 2009)

I was wondering about their cost though.  How are the Pelican boxes compared to the cost of the soft sided bags?  How about ease of cleaning?


----------



## boingo (Jan 9, 2009)

Cleaning hasn't been an issue, its a plastic box.  The 1550EMS with inserts lists for 209 and change on-line.  The 1520 with foam insert is considerably less, but doesn't come with the EMS insert for the inside cover.


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 9, 2009)

take his advice. the pelican cases are indestructible, which is irrelevant becuas ethey have a life time replacement guarantee no questions asked.

edit: "This guarantee does not cover shark bite, bear attack or damage caused by children under five", so if thats a problem i dont know what to tell you.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 9, 2009)

KEVD18 said:


> take his advice. the pelican cases are indestructible, which is irrelevant becuas ethey have a life time replacement guarantee no questions asked.
> 
> edit: "This guarantee does not cover shark bite, bear attack or damage caused by children under five", so if thats a problem i dont know what to tell you.



Man, those children under five sure are destructive! Not like a six year old!


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Jan 31, 2009)

Just on the topic of drug boxes, I picked up a "Johnny and Roy" Orange med box at a flea market. ($15!) its going into my collection of old ems toys... I think it will be wonderful if i ever get that Caddy ambulance running right again to put in it!


----------

